

Cory Doctorow vs Canadian MP on "Canadian DMCA" - psawaya
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/06/28/my-twitter-debate-wi.html

======
dualboot
It's so frustrating trying to talk with someone making important decisions
about things they really don't fully comprehend.

You quickly feel out the bounds of their knowledge and figure out that they're
just repeating the key marketing points.

How can people walk around not giving a fuck about how things _actually work_?
I really just can't comprehend that lack of thirst for knowledge.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
MP James Moore understands the issue just fine. His government's SOP is to
repeat self-serving lies _ad nauseam_ until they become true through sheer
attrition.

The government conducted a year of extensive, detailed consultation after the
public overwhelmingly rejected their earlier attempt to impose a DCMA-style
copyright law in Canada.

After the consultation was over, the Cabinet couldn't reconcile the clear
message from the public that Canadians want a balanced copyright law that
reflects our rights as creators, consumers and citizens with the clear message
from the corporate content industry that they want law-enforced
anticircumvention.

Not surprisingly to anyone, the government broke the stalemate by ramming
through the industry demand and dismissing all the public consultation.

Moore is just the government's hatchet man.

~~~
dualboot
I dunno. His whole "BluRay + Regular DVD" analogy leads me to believe that he
is really that clueless.

------
jhg
> mpjamesmoore: @doctorow "let the consumers decide what they want" is my
> position.

What a hypocrisy.

Determining what consumers wanted was _the_ goal of having public
consultations. It worked out that consumers didn't want what the (heavily
lobbied) government officials wanted, so whatever the public said was quietly
ignored and they proceeded pushing for a bill that they had.

"Let the consumers decide what they want" my ass.

------
RyanMcGreal
How on earth is an image of the back-and-forth tweets any kind of improvement
on, you know, the _text_ of the back-and-forth tweets?

~~~
swirlee
I agree. You can see it here in text with links and all that:
<http://bettween.com/mpjamesmoore/doctorow/desc> (Note: you have to keep
clicking "More" at the bottom to see the whole exchange.)

------
kilian
As correct as Cory Doctorow is, his rhetoric is pretty bad. There are far
better ways to convince someone instead of just repeating your original point
in slightly different words.

------
devinj
I sent an email to my MP (Bob Rae). Never got a response, but I hope it was
read. I really like how James Moore is willing to talk with his opposition--
even though his opposition, in this case, is not a constituent.

